

Ask HN: How to get translation done if you are outside states? - geekbabe

Mechanical turk was my best bet until I discovered it only allows US companies to create tasks.
======
patio11
MyGengo.com is an API-based play in this area. MT would have given you crap.

~~~
geekbabe
Thanks. Checking it out now.

------
pierrefar
How about students from your local university?

~~~
geekbabe
Need translations in several languages (For Appstore release). I will try
myGengo for now.

